# Load Line Survey



## kauvaka (Oct 11, 2009)

Not sure if this is the correct place but the Government of Tonga are inviting bids for a qualified person to conduct a Load Line Survey. The advert can be found by looking at the site matangitonga.to and browsing the adverts in the right hand margin. The project comes under the Transport Sector Consolidation Project and is presumably funded by the World Bank or whatever. The bid contact is shown as [email protected]


----------



## oldman 80 (May 7, 2012)

I'd be a bit cautious with the bid contact link given in the foregoing posting.
It may be ok - but watch out for nasty virus.
I wonder if the position has anything to do with trying to put right what happened to that mv. Princess xxxxxxxxxxxxx (whatever it was called), a few years back.
Big loss of life with that one.


----------



## kauvaka (Oct 11, 2009)

seventy four innocent souls lost. Hopefully never forgotten. Saw the replacement ferry out in the harbour a couple of days ago with her stern ramp down. Is that a no no? The address is the person responsible for the bids. Kia ora!


----------



## kauvaka (Oct 11, 2009)

Sorry OM80 I was in a hurry when I read your post and thought you were referring to the email address. The link is an online English language news magazine based in Tonga and is a good way of keeping up with events here. It gave excellent coverage to the sinking and the subsquent Commission of Inquiry into the sinking of the m/v Princess Ashika. At the Inquiry one of the ship's crew was aked what a load line was (there was no visible loadline on the Princess Ashika)and he responded that it was the line from the bow to the wharf. Nuff said!


----------



## oldman 80 (May 7, 2012)

kauvaka said:


> Sorry OM80 I was in a hurry when I read your post and thought you were referring to the email address. The link is an online English language news magazine based in Tonga and is a good way of keeping up with events here. It gave excellent coverage to the sinking and the subsquent Commission of Inquiry into the sinking of the m/v Princess Ashika. At the Inquiry one of the ship's crew was aked what a load line was (there was no visible loadline on the Princess Ashika)and he responded that it was the line from the bow to the wharf. Nuff said!


Princess Ashika - yes that was the name - thanks for reminding me.
It was a bad affair.
How these things happen - well I don't know - but they do, and on a far too regular basis in thirld world locations.

There was a book published by the Nautical Institute in 2002 with the title "The Mangaement of Ship Stability Trim and Strength."
ISBN 1 87 00 77 59 8.
Some of the Stability Formula contained therein were enormously in error and if used could easily be the cause of the type of accident / incident which befell the Princess Ashika . The book (1st Edition) was
withdrawn, but how many copies are still out there, not least of all in second hand shops - I doubt anyone knows. That's frightening.
Another book replaced it with a closely similar title - only slightly changed - but same author, and with a different ISBN No.


----------

